# How old are my eggs?



## djohns0424 (May 14, 2015)

My broody RIR hen stopped sitting on her eggs. We found her hiding a few days ago. I'm not sure how far her eggs are. Any guesses? There are 7 of them at this stage. They all look alike. Forgive me. We just started on chickens so this is my first go around candling and incubating.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

scroll down: http://chickscope.beckman.uiuc.edu/resources/egg_to_chick/development.html

If the eggs are viable that is nearly full development.


----------

